# Parametros bateria 12v plomo-acido



## errata (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola, me gustaria saber que tiempo me duraria una bateria de coche que si no me equivoco es de 7A, lo que voy a conectar es un sistema que me consume 500mA. 
Hablo de que la bateria solo la tengo para este sistema y no la comparto con ningun otro dispositivo.

mi segunda pregunta es como puedo pasar de Ah á A.
muchas gracias.


----------



## Ferny (Mar 1, 2006)

Hola

Si no me equivoco, cuando te dicen por ejemplo que la capacidad de una batería es de 7 Ah, quiere decir que esa batería puede dar 7 A durante 1 hora. Si tú le pides 0.5 A, entonces puede durar 14 h, ya que 0.5 A x 14 h = 7 Ah que es la capacidad de la batería.

En cuanto a pasar de Ah a A, simplemente divides por las horas. Por ejemplo si a la batería de 7 Ah la divides entre 7 horas, te da 1 A que es la intensidad que le puedes sacar durante las 7 horas.

Un saludo


----------



## errata (Mar 2, 2006)

Perdona pero no se si esque no entiendo lo que me dices o esque has mesclado las dos pregunta,
podrias contestarme de nuevo???


----------



## Ferny (Mar 2, 2006)

Es una respuesta en general. Si tú tienes una batería de 7 Ah, quiere decir que:

- Si le sacas 7 A, te durará 1 h
- Si le sacas 3.5 A, te durará 2 h
- Si le sacas 1 A, te durará 7 h
*- Si le sacas 500 mA, o sea 0.5 A, te durará 14 horas.*

Pues siempre se cumple que los amperios que sacas por el número de horas, es igual a la capacidad de la batería en amperios hora.

Ahí tienes respondida la primera pregunta.

La segunda es más de lo mismo. Si te fijas en los 4 ejemplos que te he puesto, basta que dividas la capacidad de la batería (7 Amperios hora) entre el número de horas de funcionamiento, y el resultado son los amperios a los que estará trabajando durante ese tiempo.

Evidentemente, si la batería es de 7 Ah y quieres que trabaje por ejemplo durante 35 horas, sólo le puedes sacar: 7 Ah / 35 h  = 200 mA (fijate, divido la capacidad entre el número de horas, y eso me da la intensidad que le saco). Como tu sistema consume más, se agotará la batería mucho antes de que pase todo ese tiempo.


----------



## errata (Mar 5, 2006)

A ver una duda que me queda, es lo mismo 7A que 7Ah???


----------



## Ferny (Mar 5, 2006)

No, pero es que las baterías creo que se miden en Ah, no en A, he supuesto que la tuya era de 7 Ah. Si es de 7 A, algún dato más tienes que tener.


----------



## SGG (Mar 9, 2006)

la respuesta de ferny es correcta.
lo extraño es que digas que es una bateria de coche de 7ah.
una bateria de una central de alarmas, por ejemplo, es de 7ah y es mucho mas pequeña que la de un coche, la pude levantar con una mano sin esfuerzo.
Los coches no tienen baterias menores a 65/70 Ah y son mucho mas grandes y pesadas que una de 7Ah.


----------



## henrix (Nov 28, 2006)

Hola..... kisiera saber si me pueden ayudar con unos simples calculos, pero como yo no soy experto no se muxo ops:  ops: ....bueno les cuento kisiera saber cuanto me va a durar (en hrs) una bateria en un sistema, si yo conozco el voltaje y los amperes hora (Ah) de la batería y el consumo del sistema, y si me pueden ayudar de ke batería escoger.....eso no más y gracias a todos lo ke me kieran ayudar        ...chauuuu


----------



## thors (Nov 28, 2006)

en general todas las baterias se compran como tu dices en Ah Amperes hora
y conociendo el consumo de tu carga puedes estimar la duracion ........pero
al momento de elegir cual bateria elejir  dependera entre muchos factores de
la demanda maxima de corriente  esperada y en cuanto tiempo sucedera y tambien en cuanto tiempo quieres recuperar la carga completa y el metodo de carga

PILAS

las de niquel cromo son las mas populares pero tienen el llamado efecto memoria 
que si no tienes cuidado entre los ciclos de carga y descarga su autonomia se vera afectada como las usadas en los celulares antiguos 
 las de niquel methal  ya no tienen el llamado efecto memoria tan marcado pero hay que preocuparse de a lmenos de vez en cuando relaizar ciclos profundos de carga y descarga para recuperar su atotal autonomia 
ambas baterias  segun el fabricante tienen una limitadan vida de ciclos de funcionamiento carga descarga ,, osea si acostumbras a no esperar que los ciclos de carga y descarga lleguen al final desperdicias ciclos de vida  que andan alrededor de los 1000 ciclos ,, lo facil es fabricar el cargador pero la carga es lenta en general no supera los 160 mA por celda de 1,2 volts

las mas usadas hoy son las de lithio no tienen el efecto memoria se recuperan en pocas horas,, tambien tienen ciclos definidos de carga y descarga 
ahora el cargador no es simple de fabricar ya que hay que analizar la temperatura en todo momento por que toman mucha calor y la carga en general se hace en un tren de pulso

bueno eso eran las pilas que solas o unidas en pack  se conportan igual ( no se mesclan )

BATERIAS
hay para muchas aplicaciones como de ciclos profundo como para lanchas maquinas industriales a baterias como los apiladores electricos...  son capaces de entregar durante mucho tiempo gran cantidad de corriente
las de automoviles son de arranque son capaces de entregar gran cantidad de corriente pero en poco tiempo   ( arranques )  

el cargador es muy sencillo en general las hay con electrolito liquido o gel con libre mantensión 

bueno espero ayudarte 

cualquier pregunta envia email 

cahuuuu


----------



## henrix (Nov 28, 2006)

Gracias Thors.....por tu ayuda.....con respecto al tiempo de duración por ejemplo si mi sistema consume  3.75A y tengo una bateria de 240Ah..eso kiere decir que me a durar aproximadamente T=240Ah/3.75A=64 Horas????...de ser así...es el mismo cálculo para la carga de la batería. 



			
				thors dijo:
			
		

> en general todas las baterias se compran como tu dices en Ah Amperes hora
> y conociendo el consumo de tu carga puedes estimar la duracion ........pero
> al momento de elegir cual bateria elejir  dependera entre muchos factores de
> la demanda maxima de corriente  esperada y en cuanto tiempo sucedera y tambien en cuanto tiempo quieres recuperar la carga completa y el metodo de carga
> ...


----------



## Nilfred (Nov 28, 2006)

henrix dijo:
			
		

> si mi sistema consume  3.75A y tengo una bateria de 240Ah..eso kiere decir que me a durar aproximadamente T=240Ah/3.75A=64 Horas????


Correcto.





			
				henrix dijo:
			
		

> es el mismo cálculo para la carga de la batería.


Incorrecto.
El tiempo de carga depende del tipo de batería y el método de carga.


----------



## henrix (Nov 30, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Incorrecto.
> El tiempo de carga depende del tipo de batería y el método de carga.



Gracias Nifred
Si la bateria es de ciclo profundo y se va a cargar por medio de 2 paneles solares de de 12 V y 80W conectados en serie....Cuál es el tiempo de carga aproximado, suponiendo que las baterias estan totalmente descargadas


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 4, 2006)

Me cagaste con la serie y el panel solar, sin calcular te digo 80Ah por día.

Calculando para 1 panel solo:
I=80VA/12V=6.67A
6.67A×12h de sol=80Ah

Como vez de divide por 12v y se multiplica por 12 horas osea que el cálculo es al pedo.

Panel de 80W=80Ah por día

Si conectas en serie CREO que obtenes 24v... ¿Incluye algún regulador?


----------



## henrix (Dic 5, 2006)

Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> Me cagaste con la serie y el panel solar, sin calcular te digo 80Ah por día.
> 
> Calculando para 1 panel solo:
> I=80VA/12V=6.67A
> ...



Si, si lo conecto en serie obtengo 24V, y tb tiene un regulador de carga.... gracias por los datos, asi aproximadamente puedo saber el tiempo de carga de las baterias


----------



## saibamans (May 4, 2008)

Hola a todos gente.

Dos preguntas nada mas...

1º¿Cuantas horas de luz podria tener con una bateria de 12v y 95AH si conecto una bombilla de 12v de 15W?¿Me duraria sobre 76 horas?

2ºCuando vas a comprar una bateria  de coche pone 12v,95AH,600A.¿Que significa eso de 600A?¿Influye en el tiempo que dura la bateria por ejemplo si la usas para alumbrado?

Espero respuestas.


Un saludo a todos y muchisimas gracias de antemano.


----------



## Dano (May 4, 2008)

Los 600A creo que son los amperios que puede entregar la batería de pico, no influye porque tu no necesitas potencia de pico.


----------



## saibamans (May 4, 2008)

gracias por responder.


La duracion de la bateria con una bombilla de 15w que pongo ene l ejemplo seria lo que dura?¿Segun se consume la capacidad de la bateria iria bajando la intensidad de iluminacion?

Gracias


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 4, 2008)

los 95 Ah significa que la bateria te puede entregar  los 95 amperes durante una hora,  antes de que se te descarge.  es decir, que si usan 9.5 ampres te puede durar la carga 10 horas, y como dice  Dano,  los 600 amperes, son la corriente pico que te entrega por un periodo corto de tiempo, por ejemplo al dar marcha en el automovil.

en tu casao de la ampara de 15 wattas,  si es a 12 volts, debe consumir 1.25 amperes.

entonces 95 ah / 1.25 ampres  = 76 horas, entonces si te durara 

saludos.


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 4, 2008)

a partir de las 76 horas, los 12 volts, iran disminuyendo. es decir, que  durante las primeras 76 horas,  la intensidad seria lamisma en la bombilla.


----------



## saibamans (May 4, 2008)

Muchas gracias por las aclaraciones...

Para terminar 2 cosas mas..

1º-con el siguiente cargador de bateria ¿Podria cargar y que se desconectara ella sola despues de la carga para que no habria problemas, en una bateria de 95AH?¿tardaria sobre 158horas la carga?¿me valdria independientemente del tiempo que necesite para cargarla?

CARGADOR AUTOMATICO BATERIAS PLOMO ACIDO. (Red 220 Volts) 19,90EUR 
A2PRO-5901 



Ampliar  
Cargador automatico a red 220 Voltios 
Especifico para recargar baterias de plomo acido.

* Sistema de carga : Automatico.
* Entrada : 220 -230 Voltios
* Selector de voltaje de salida: 6 Volts. o 12 Volts
* Amperaje de carga fijo : 600 Miliamperios /hora
* Paso automatico a modo mantenimiento al final de la carga
* Proteccion total en caso de inversion de polaridad y corto.
circuito




2º-¿Que tal me saldria comprar una bateria de 95AH por ejemplo en un desguace(sobre que precio y condiciones)? ya que es para poca cosa (la usaria como 2 cargas por año o asi...)



no pongo link porque no se puede creo...


Muchsiimas gracia sa todos


----------



## armandolopezmx (May 7, 2008)

respecto a esto:

"1º-con el siguiente cargador de bateria ¿Podria cargar y que se desconectara ella sola despues de la carga para que no habria problemas, en una bateria de 95AH?¿tardaria sobre 158horas la carga?¿me valdria independientemente del tiempo que necesite para cargarla? "

no te entiendo mucho en el parraf anterior:  se supone que  quieres que termine de cargar la bateria el cargador despues de llegar a plena carga:   se supone que el cargador tiene esa funcion.

con  un cargador de 600 mA si se debe tardar ese tiempo de 158 horas.


yo en lo particular  en una ocasion puse a cargar la bateria de mi coche con una fuente regulada de 13.8 vdc a 35 amperes. al principio, la fuente se calentaba un poco debido a que la bateria estaba  descargada.  al principo consumia 10 amperes aproximadamente.  posteriromente  iba disminuyendo el consumo de corriente  (conforme se iba cargando la pila),  lo deje asi toda la noche.  al dia siguiente.  la coloque en el automovil y arranco de primera calidad.   
se supone que con las baterias de acido plomo  no importa silas dejas mucho tiempo cargandose,  ya que en los coches nunca deja de cargarlas el alternador.  (prueba de ello es cuando una pila esta en reposo el voltaje es de 12 aproxi,  y cuando hechas a andar el carro es de 13.5 v)

no te recomiendo que compres baterias en deshusadero ya que son  desechadass  porque no retienen la carga.


----------



## saibamans (May 7, 2008)

Muchisimas gracias por las respuestas¡¡¡¡


Si, alo que me referia era a eso, que cuando terminara de cargarse la bateria que se desconectara el cargador solo.


Ya tengo las dudas solucionadas.


1saludo y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Alvaritoo (Dic 9, 2008)

Hola, ¿puedo cargar una bateria de Pb de 12 V 0.8 A mediante un panel solar con un controlador de carga de 12 V 5A?
Muchas gracias


----------



## Stefy (Dic 9, 2008)

yo creo que si!
porque la carga te va a pedir lo que necesite, como en el caso de armandolopezmx que cuando empezó a cargarla le exigía mucha corriente y luego, a medida que se iba cargando, consumía menos corriente...

saludos!


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 16, 2008)

No.
El controlador de carga va a usar los 5A para cargar la batería, cuando lo recomendado es 0.08A.
La batería indicada para ese cargador es de 50Ah o más.


----------



## CaTiReX (Feb 23, 2011)

"El controlador de carga va a usar los 5A para cargar la batería, cuando lo recomendado es 0.08A.
La batería indicada para ese cargador es de 50Ah o más."

  Eso es aplicable para cualquier bateria?? por ejermplo si es de 12 V y de 4AH se cargaria entregandole 400mA en 1 hora?? el controlador de carga q tipo de señal debe enviarle a la  bateria para q se cargue? pulsante o directa?? quiero hacer un controlador de carga para una bateria 12V y de 6.7V


----------



## alejandroa76 (Feb 28, 2011)

Fijate la hoja de datos de tu batería, yo estoy usando una de 12v 52Ah y la máxima corriente de carga es 0,3 x 52 A = 15,6A. Yo tengo una consulta hecha (ver https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/carga-baterias-vrla-51805/) donde adjunté un link con lo que debería hacer un "cargador de Baterías", hay unas curvas que aclaran el tema de max corriente, etc. Al menos para el tipo de batería que elegí.


----------



## Mikepower (May 4, 2011)

Hola compañeros
Interesante esto de las baterias y los cargadores, me ha quedado una pequeña duda... en una bateria de acido de plomo no importa que se deje conectada al cargador correspondiente por mas tiempo del requerido para la carga, es decir ¿Que le pasa a una bateria de acido de plomo si se deja conectada por mas tiempo?
Gracias de antemano por su información


----------



## Meta (Jul 17, 2011)

Mikepower dijo:


> Hola compañeros
> Interesante esto de las baterias y los cargadores, me ha quedado una pequeña duda... en una bateria de acido de plomo no importa que se deje conectada al cargador correspondiente por mas tiempo del requerido para la carga, es decir ¿Que le pasa a una bateria de acido de plomo si se deja conectada por mas tiempo?
> Gracias de antemano por su información




Se sobrecalienta mucho y pierda calidad de vida. En vez de durar si la cuidas unos 4 ó 5 años, te duran mucho menos, un año por ejemplo.

Para evitar este tipo de cosas, deberías usar un cargador inteligente de baterías de este tipo. Son más cara pero las hay. Su protección es, que al detectar la carga completa, te avisa con un Led, un zumbador o un LCD que ya está cargado y deja de sobrecargar la batería, se detiene la carga. 

Los cargadores baratos, cargan, cargan y cargan, se enciende el Led rojo que ya está cargado pero no detiene la carga, seguirán cargando y cargando hasta que te des cuenta y se estropean.

Ya sabes, mejor comprarse un cargador inteligente y de los buenos.






http://www.rcmaxmodelismo.com/carga...ional-inteligente-thunder-ac6-balanceado.html

Si quieres algo bueno, págalo. La gente tiende a comprar lo más barato o económico. Luego se dan cuenta que no duran nada y comprará otro cargador y batería barato hasta darse cuenta que lo barato sale caro.

Hablando mal y pronto:
El que compra basura, tiene basura. Así de simple. Luego que no se quejen de lo que compran.

Saludo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Buenas campeón:

Si quiere que te dure mucho más tiempo, puedes poner otra batería en paralelo, al menos le sacas 14 Ah y el doble de horas. 

Lo he visto hasta en 4 baterías de 12V 7Ah. Total 28 AH.






Da la casualida que ya se venden precisamente de 12V a 28 Ah. Más peuqeña que las 4 juntas de 7Ah y pesa menos.






Si consigues una de coche de las buenas, te durará hasta artarte.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 13, 2011)

Creo que antes de preguntar deberias informarte un poco más, ya que con nada nada se puede hacer

Las baterias de coche para motor a nefta son de 45-55AH es decir entregan una potencia de 660W

Una bateria de 7Ah es del tipo alarma o de ciclomotres


----------



## Meta (Ago 13, 2011)

Si le pones una batería de un coche, dura muchísimo.


----------



## trokena (Ago 17, 2011)

Una duda, ¿podria usar una bateria de coche para alimentar mis circuitos, en lugar de una fuente de voltaje continuo?, de ser asi ¿como haria para recargarla cuando se acabe?


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 17, 2011)

¡Por supuesto! La recargas con una fuente de voltaje continuo, un panel solar, una UPS o el coche.

La eficiencia de carga y descarga de una batería de plomo es de 60%, mas barato seguir con la fuente.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 18, 2011)

El pelado sabeeeeeee...


----------



## Meta (Ago 18, 2011)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> El pelado sabeeeeeee...


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 18, 2011)

capitanp dijo:
			
		

> El pelado sabeeeeeee...


... Mandar fruta. 
Ahora que me acuerdo, si la batería no llega al 80% se dice que llegó al fin de su vida útil, osea que 60% es una exageración. Buscando la fuente encontré que es 85-95% típico.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 18, 2011)

errata dijo:
			
		

> A ver una duda que me queda, es lo mismo 7A que 7Ah???


 
7 A es el piso y el depto de la vecina que estqa buenisima , nada mas que eso .
7 A/ h es amper/ hora 

y cuando dice 7 A/h quiere decir que la bateria si le pedis 0,5 amper durara menos de 14 hs . 

y ese numero cae y cae y cae segun la marca de la bateria, antiguedad, y otras yerbas.
pero siempre es "menos de "



			
				SGG dijo:
			
		

> lo extraño es que digas que es una bateria de coche de 7ah.
> .


 
pts..........hay coches y coches...

Ver el archivo adjunto 58631







			
				Nilfred dijo:
			
		

> ... Mandar fruta.
> Ahora que me acuerdo, si la batería no llega al 80% se dice que llegó al fin de su vida útil, osea que 60% es una exageración. Buscando la fuente encontré que es 85-95% típico.


 
Ver el archivo adjunto 58632



esta si que me mato, yo a mis clientes (edificios) les digo que prueben las luces de emergencia cuando esta la bateria nueva, y si dura , digamos 8 hs , pues que cuando duren 4 que avisen asi se cambia la bateria.........
me llaman luego de años por que no prende , o prende y dura 10 minutos.
y cuando me llaman por que no pprende ya esta hasta el cargador quemado, la bateria inflada o seca......
todos . 
alguno me dice: pero hace 6 meses hubo un corte de luz y prendieron .
¿ cuanto duro el corte ?? 
no mas de 30 minutos, pero prendieron bien . 

o me dicen que la prenden de vez en cuando  para probarla , 5 o 10 minutos (claro, se dan cuenta que algo anda mal cuando no dura esos 10 minutos) .


----------



## Meta (Ago 18, 2011)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> y cuando dice 7 A/h quiere decir que la bateria si le pedis 0,5 amper durara menos de 14 hs .



¿Cómo sabes que dura 14 hs?

¿Es un ejemplo que pusiste proque se te ocurrió?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 19, 2011)

7 amper hora quiere decir que dara 7 amper en una hora.

o 1 amper durante 7 horas.
o si le pedis medio amper (0,5 ) .... pues 14 horas.


pero eso seria si las cuentas fueran exactas y el fabricante el numero que pone fuese correcto, por que siempre es menos, bastante menos.
y se agarran con que ese valor es segun tales o cuales condiciones de prueba y descarga ........


----------



## Meta (Ago 20, 2011)

Entendido campeón. Algunas baterías que he visto de 12V 7Ah pone al lado en grande 10 minutos. En otras son de 20 m.

¿Qué significa?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 20, 2011)

por lo que tengo entendido yo , y no se si a eso se refiere :

la cosa es que el fabricante dice que la bateria te da 7 amper / hora  (o 40 o lo que sea) solo en determinadas condiciones, tipo si la descargas con tal carga y luego de una carga plena y si es luna llena y si es nueva y si no se que .......

luego hay otros parametros en las de plomo acido que son para autos o donde se requieren picos grandes de corriente que te dicen que solo determinado tiempo podes pedirles tal corriente (grande) .

en fin, en realidad hay curvas, de descarga , para distintos consumos.

pero la realidad es mas simple:
cuanto mas grande , mas energia almacena.
cuanto mejor sea la marca , menos te engañaran .

yo recuerdo , como malas experiencias y hasta el dia de hoy se cumple que en las baterias de auto (35 a 70 A/h ) tenes marcas de supermercado como 
clorex (carrefour) que te dicen 40 amoer hora y las cargas y cuando las descargas ni 10 amper hora te dan ......
o a lso 6 meses ya no sirven 

electric service son bien de tacheros ratas y las ponen en todos lados.

y luego de cosas chicas, las que conozco son las de luz de emergencia de 6v /4 amper hora.........no compro mas, ... que el clietne las compre donde quiera y se haga cargo........es un bingo en el que siempre perdees.
y las de 12v /7 a/h ........ya con mis disgustos  (alguna vez lo conte aca) , fui a boulogne sur mer, alla estan las casas de electronica (once , capital , argentina) y entro a una y le pido una de estas y me la trae, asi... sin caja... como si le hubiese pedido una mandarina al verdulero.
y le digo:
mira, necesito que este buena, que tenga la capacidad real, por que alguna vez me paso que .... bla bla ...
me aseguras que tiene lso 7 amper /hora, o mas o menos ?? 
tiene garantia ??

y me responde (mientras se daba vuelta y se la llevaba de nuevo al cajon , junto con las manzanas podridas) :

"ah.. no , asi no .... yo vendo estas baterias, pero no se donde la usaras vos, no tienen garantia , sino busca en otro lado ".

en la esquina fue de boulogne......
pero ..... son todos asi .......


----------



## Nilfred (Ago 20, 2011)

Pero vos tenes la suerte de esta en capital, ahí te podes saltar todos esos minoristas, que andá a saber desde cuando las tienen en góndola sin darle carga de mantenimiento...
Fijate en Probattery Argentina tienen de 7 Ah y de 7.5 Ah, supongo que la de 7.5 ha de ser la buena  y el mínimo de compra son 2 baterías y otra chuchería mas para alcanzar los 200 ARS.
Fresquitas, en caja de a 8, con los bornes con el plástico protector, recién sacadas del container...
Acá, lo que me queda mas cerca, es un distribuidor de encendido de coches en Resistencia que las tiene para las alarmas, 6 meses de garantía.
¿Acaso no tenemos un ley en Argentina que la garantía mínima es de 6 meses?


----------



## zendo (Sep 2, 2011)

buenas tardes yo intento hacer un cargador de baterias inteligente con un opamp ya logre que me marque cuando esta cargada a los 12.7v y a su ves qeu marque a los 11.7 cuando esta descargada pero solo logre prender un 2 leds indicando esto pero no puedo hacer que un rele se active cuando esta descargada y se desactive solo cuando esta cargada.

alguien me podria decir como hacer que el relevador funcione para mi circuito


----------



## cristian_elect (Sep 2, 2011)

zendo..???

Tendré que consultar a la bola de cristal para ver tu esquema de tu circuito.


----------



## APmino (Feb 16, 2013)

Hola a todos, tengo en mente realizar un proyecto para el calculo del tiempo descarga de unas baterías de radio control. 

Tengo las baterías de 7,4V y 2200mAh 

Mi duda es la siguiente:

Con una resistencia de un valor X (por ejemplo 1kOhm) cuanto tiempo tardara en descargarse?

Es que no consigo sacar la formula, me lio con lo de mAh.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## chclau (Feb 16, 2013)

En principio el cálculo es simple, sobre una carga de 1kOhm circulan unos 7mA, dividiendo 2200/7 nos da que la batería podría entregar corriente a esa carga durante unas 300 horas.

En la práctica las cosas se complican porque:

1 La tensión de la celda no es constante, puede variar entre un diez a veinte por ciento a medida que se va descargando, sobre el final cae bruscamente

2 La relación A.h no es constante, si le pedís mucha corriente a la batería puede ser que te dure cargada mucho menos tiempo. Leé un poco sobre la figura C de la batería.

3 No sabés las condiciones iniciales de carga de la batería. También influye el envejcimiento de la celda.

Por estas razones hay integrados especiales que se llaman fuel gauges que integran tensión y corriente de la celda durante la carga y la descarga.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 16, 2013)

Infinitos siglos.

¿A qué le llamas "estar descargada"? ¿Qué tipo de batería es? Para calcular el tiempo de descarga de la batería en el caso de resistencia constante de 1K te va a salir un consumo máximo de 7.4 mA justo al comienzo de la conexión. Conforme pasa el tiempo la batería se va descargando y no podrá mantener la tensión de 7.4 V. Dependiendo del tipo de batería, la tensión irá bajando proporcionalmente a la carga que le queda, o podrá mantener la tensión hasta que quede poquita carga y entonces la tensión caerá de golpe. Pero aquí lo importante es saber cuál es el límite en el que consideras que está descargada, porque si decimos que "cuando ya no quede nada de carga", entonces el tiempo será hasta que la batería se sulfate o se estropee.

Ten en cuenta que en tu sistema de radio-control habrá un momento en que la tensión suministrada por la batería ya no será suficiente para hacerlo funcionar, pero todavía en ese momento quedará algo de carga que podría ser suficiente para otras tareas, como por ejemplo un pequeño reloj.

Lo de los mAh es muy fácil: Es la cantidad de energía que te puede suministrar la batería (lo que tiene almacenado, o más bien lo que es capaz de almacenar cuando está totalmente cargada). 2200 mAh significa que podría entregarte 2200 mA durante una hora. Por tanto, podría entregarte 1100 mA durante dos horas, o 4400 mA durante media hora. Es un poco relativo, porque como ya te digo, la batería no va a poder mantener la tensión todo el tiempo, con lo cual la intensidad también va a bajar.

Si te interesa algo más práctico, echa un vistazo a un programa para Android que se llama ElectroDroid. Ahí trae una aplicación que te permite calcularlo. Eso sí, el parámetro que tienes que darle no es la resistencia, sino la intensidad. Ahí el cálculo es más sencillo: Si dispones de 2200 mAh, o sea, 2.2 Amperios durante 3600 segundos, podrías hacer: t=(2.2A * 3600 s)/I siendo t=el tiempo en segundos, y siendo I la intensidad que le pides a la batería, en amperios.


----------



## APmino (Feb 17, 2013)

Lo que quiero es realizar una gráfica donde se visualice el comportamiento de la batería hasta que queda descargada y se tenga que volver a cargar. Quiero reproducir un uso de dicha batería como si la utilizara en un coche de RC, había pensado en 1kOhm para no hacer sufrir mucho la batería.

Es una Batería Li-Po de 2200mAh y 7,4V de 2 celdas.


----------



## Melghost (Feb 17, 2013)

¿La batería está en el emisor o en el coche? Bueno, en ambos casos supongo que el consumo será bastante mayor que 7.4 mA, y además no irá decreciendo en la misma medida que si pones una simple resistencia. ¿No podrías hacer la prueba directamente sobre el coche de RC? Yo creo que con la resistencia vas a obtener datos que no se parecerán a los que obtendrías con el coche.


----------



## APmino (Feb 17, 2013)

APmino dijo:
			
		

> Lo que quiero es realizar una gráfica donde se visualice el comportamiento de la batería hasta que queda descargada y se tenga que volver a cargar. Quiero reproducir un uso de dicha batería como si la utilizara en un coche de RC, había pensado en 1kOhm para no hacer sufrir mucho la batería.
> 
> Es una Batería Li-Po de 2200mAh y 7,4V de 2 celdas.



Edito: Siguiendo las instrucciones que me habéis dado si utilizo una resistencia de 1 kOhm tendré un tiempo teórico de descarga de aproximadamente 297h y si utilizo una resistencia de 68 Ohm unas 20h ?

Suponiendo que mis cálculos sean correctos para realizar un estudio de aproximadamente 2h, que considero que es un tiempo aceptable para realizar el estudio, deberia de utilizar una resistencia de 7 Ohm?

El estudio lo quiero realizar fuera del coche de RC ya que tengo un multimetro de 6 digitos y medio y un programa en el PC que me almacena medidas en un periodo de 1 minuto


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2013)

Por mi experiencia con aviones, y no creo que en autos sea muy diferente, la prueba de la descarga la tendrias que hacer, idealmente, en 15-20 minutos. Cual es el factor C de la bateria?

Tene en cuenta la potencia que se va a disipar en la resistencia durante la prueba...


----------



## APmino (Feb 17, 2013)

la capacidad es de 35C con un burst de 50C
entonces para una descarga en 17 minutos seria una carga de 1 Ohm, eso no seria muy bestia para una resistencia de 1/4 de watio?
ya que la potencia calculada para la batería seria de 16,28 Wh, que tipo de resistencia tendría que ponerle?
Vaya brasa estoy dando... lo siento  es que soy un poco nuevo en esto.


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2013)

Entonces apenas si la estas exigiendo, la prueba de 2 horas no te dice casi nada.

La de 15 minutos apenas si estas rascando la capacidad de la bateria, yo empezaria por quince minutos e iria bajando.

Por supuesto que no podes usar una resistencia de un cuarto de vatio, la potencia sobre la resistencia es 7.4 x 7.4 / R. O sea, para que te des una idea, incluso para la prueba durante dos horas necesitas una resistencia de 7W. 

Si queres hacer pruebas en serio trata de conseguirte resistencias de 1 y 5W, no son muy caras. Tambien podes improvisar con resistencias de calefactores viejos. Y si no, usa el mismo motor del modelo como carga.


----------



## APmino (Feb 17, 2013)

Yo soy más de ir sobrado en aspectos de montajes XD así que si me dices que una resistencia de 5w me va bien para realizar la prueba... intentare conseguir una para hacerla jajaja o incluso de 10w jajaja


----------



## chclau (Feb 17, 2013)

Ya te puse la formula, para 7 Ohm necesitas 7W, para cualquier valor que decidas utilizar, R, la potencia sera 7.4 al cuadrado dividido por R. Y haces bien en tomar un poco de margen, yo tambien en vez de 7 usaria 10.


----------



## APmino (Feb 18, 2013)

Bueno... He encontrado abandonada una resistencia arcol hs100 1r f 11,45. La verdad no tengo ni idea jaja yo interpreto que es una resistencia de 1 ohm 100w pero como digo quizas me equivoco, alguien me lo podria aclarar? Y si piedo usarla en mi proyecto...?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 18, 2013)

¿ Foto                            ?


----------



## APmino (Feb 20, 2013)

Esta es la resistencia en cuestión:


----------



## APmino (Feb 28, 2013)

Estaba yo pensando... Las baterias lipo suelen tenir la fea costumbre de explotar cuando se calientan... Si el ensayo se realiza en 20 minutos no podria correr ese riesgo? Haber si puedo cerrar este tema y poder realizar el ensayo. Gracias


----------



## chclau (Feb 28, 2013)

Si tiene realmente factor 35C deberia poder descargarse en 20 minutos sin ningun problema. El factor C es un factor de descarga de corriente maxima en regimen permanente, no en picos. Y vos estarias bastante por debajo de esa corriente de descarga.

De todos modos, para ayudarla, ponele una buena ventilacion. No hay por que recalentarla al cuete.


----------



## josepg555 (Sep 17, 2014)

Buenas, estoy haciendo un trabajo en el que tengo que determinar el tiempo de descarga de una batería, he encontrado que para obtener ese dato es: la capacidad de la batería (Ah) entre la corriente consumida por la carga (A).
Estoy usando una batería de de ciclo profundo de 12V y 115 Ah y le conecto una carga que consume 1.5A, haciendo el calculo, debería de durar 76 horas en descargarse a 0%, yo la dejo descargarse hasta un 30% y dura solo 12 horas en descargarse, saben si es correcto como lo estoy calculando?, si es diferente el calculo o si me falta algo por considerar? No se si sea el lugar correcto para hacer este tipo de preguntas, pero igual haber si alguien sabe algo del tema. ...


----------



## ramdileo (Sep 17, 2014)

bueno por experiendia personal se que es bastante mas relativo de lo que parece este asunto...
por ejemplo...
Una de 12Volt x 7Aampers Hora... 
Se supone que durara 7 horas haciendole sentir el veranito a una resistencia que consume 1 amper contante....
Pero eso no es real....

Porque luego de 1 hora... la bata ya no va a estar entregando 12v...
Tal vez 10V.. o 9V y pico..
Y en ese punto estara consumiendo 1.2 o 1.3 ampers... la misma resistencia que antes te consumia 1 amper
Y alli ya debes dejar la pobre bareria en paz... o no volvera a cargar...
Entonces... en una bateria de 12x7.. con un consumo de 1 amper.. dura aproximadamente 40 minutos..

Porque otra variable es que una bateria que ha sido recargada 5 veces...
No va a tener la misma duracion que una que ha sido recargada 50...
asi que le calculas unos 40 minutos para estar mas o menos seguro...

Si el consumo NO es contante... (no es una resistencia continua de consumo continuo sino que varia)...
bueno eso tambien hara que varie la duracion real de la bateria...

La forma real de hacer esto... es "run time calibration"... calibrasion del tiempo de ejecusion
Por eso las UPS de marca ( importadas ) tienen eso... y lo ejecutan cada determinada cantidas de recargas...
literalmente para ver que tanto se han arruinado las baterias que tiene conectadas...
Andan en basio o en media carga hasta que las baterias llegan a su punto de corte.. ( antes de los 8 V )
y literalmente se fijan cuanto duraron las baterias en esta oportunidad...
entonces la proxima vez.. segun la cantidad de consumo que tenga.. puede hacer una calculo aproximado de cuanto tiempo les durara esas baterias durante el corte de luz...


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 17, 2014)

ramdileo dijo:
			
		

> . . . . Porque luego de 1 hora... la bata ya no va a estar entregando 12v...
> Tal vez 10V.. o 9V y pico..
> *Y en ese punto estara consumiendo 1.2 o 1.3 ampers*... la misma resistencia que antes te consumia 1 amper


¿ Y por que si se redujo la tensión y no cambió la resistencia, debería aumentar la corriente ?


----------



## ramdileo (Sep 17, 2014)

Bien en el ejemplo de la resitencia no aumentaria el amperaje al reducirse el voltaje...

Pero si no mal entiendo el usuario esta preguntando por utilizacion en UPS o Inversor o algo similar...
y alli aumenta el amperaje para compensar la perdida de voltaje de la bateria y mantener el voltaje de salida del aparato... salu2...


----------

